# Schwinn 1953 Spitfire - Restore or leave alone



## rubenrod (May 23, 2010)

I have been told that my bike has been repainted. (i dont know it's been in the family for 10 years but i dont know the history prior to that).

can anyone tell me if i should restore it, leave as it, do a partial restore?

any feedback would be appreciated.

Ruben


----------



## militarymonark (May 23, 2010)

it looks pretty good, i'd just ride it the way it is


----------

